# Water leak help!!!



## yellowracer (May 6, 2005)

Help me people. My new '04 GTO is leaking water in the driver's side.
Carpet gets all wet after the rain. Usually near the left foot rest, but spreads to the entire driver's side carpet. 
I took it to the original Alpine's dealer a few times with no help.
Now I went to one in Queens, still they cannot find it even after spraying the car with water for 45 minutes (bull****).

It's gonna rain again. Anyone with similiar problem?
I did a search here and found someone with the passenger side and quarterpanel and such but not really related to mines.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Try searching in http://www.ls1gto.com. I know they've had threads on this problem over there.

I don't know if you're getting entry from the driver's side window or the windshield. Since it's the front left side of the floorboard, it could be either, but my hunch is that it's the windshield.

Get a flashlight and do a couple of things:

1. Pull the suede covered panel out from under the steering wheel. There's a couple of clamps that hold it in place. It swings down -- then lifts out. Kind of opens things up a bit.

2. There's a nylon nut that holds the carpet in place. It's on the vertical part of the footwell. Remove that and try folding the carpet down a little. If the carpet is wet on the part that is backed up against the firewall -- then you're getting seepage from the windshield on down. Make sure you shine your flashlight up and get a really good look under the dash for signs of moisture while you're down there. Tilt the steering wheel up and put the driver's seat all the way back before you start -- cause it is tight down there.

Since getting the kickpanel off of the side of the footwell is such a bitch, I'd save that pain for later -- but you may have to in order to find out where the water is coming from.


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

Mine started leaking after driving in a heavy rain storm for a couple hours - was dripping down from the top of the doors, both sides but much more on the drivers side. It was also running down the front post and then onto the corner of the dash. Dealer said he couldn't find a problem and I haven't driven in rain for long periods of time since the first. Don't think that my carpet was wet, at least didn't notice that.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Good point. One thing you can do is to check the tops of the door frames after a heavy rain. If water got past the outer seal -- that's your indication where the H20 is coming from.


----------



## yellowracer (May 6, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Try searching in http://www.ls1gto.com. I know they've had threads on this problem over there.
> 
> I don't know if you're getting entry from the driver's side window or the windshield. Since it's the front left side of the floorboard, it could be either, but my hunch is that it's the windshield.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will try this.


----------



## heatherGTO (Nov 5, 2004)

*Help Water Leak!*

Ok I just had this fixed on my 04. The front passenger carpet would be soaked after it rained. According to the dealer they replaced the door water deflectors. They removed the door panel and resealed the deflectors. Tell your dealer, I hope this helps. My dealer knew of the problem.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

Had the same problem on the other side of the car (passenger) took it in twice to get fixed before they figured out that the body was not sealed from the factory(WOW) Anyway it turned out they were to lazy to look under the quarterpanels the first two times, so if you take it in, make sure they check!!!!


----------

